# UN-F@#KING BELIEVABLE.....NANCY PELOSI GIVES FLOYD FAMILY AN AMERICAN FLAG RESERVED FOR MILITARY !!!!



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

*THIS IS JUST BEYOND DISGUSTING........!!*

*THIS IS A SERVICE THAT IS DONE FOR MILITARY MEMBERS WHO GAVE THEIR LIVES WHILE
FIGHTING FOR AMERICA......NOT FOR A TWO TIME FELON WHO WAS " MURDERED " BY A 
MINNEAPOLIS POLICE OFFICER.......ONLY IN BIZARRO WORLD DOES THIS HAPPEN....!

SHE MAKES ME WANT TO PUKE.....*




*GATEWAYPUNDITS*


*Democrat Leader Pelosi Gifts George Floyd Family with US Flag — Spits on Memory of Men and Women Who Served Country*

By Jim Hoft
Published June 16, 2020 at 8:47am


*




*

*Last Wednesday Speaker Pelosi gifted the family of George Floyd a US flag, something 
typically reserved for US veterans.
But, it’s Pelosi so tradition means nothing to her. 


The flag was flown over the US Capitol the day of George Floyd’s death.*
*Philonise Floyd was in Washington DC to testify before Congress.*

*George Floyd was a DRUG ADDICT AND EX-FELON.

Typically, US funeral flags drape the coffins of veterans who served after 1955.

Via the VA:*

A United States flag is provided, at no cost, to drape the casket or accompany the urn of a deceased veteran who served honorably in the U. S. Armed Forces. It is furnished to honor the memory of a veteran’s military service to his or her country. VA will furnish a burial flag for memorialization for:

A veteran who served during wartime
A veteran who died on active duty after May 27, 1941
A veteran who served after January 31, 1955
A peacetime veteran who was discharged or released before June 27, 1950
Certain persons who served in the organized military forces of the Commonwealth of the Philippines while in service of the U.S. Armed Forces and who died on or after April 25, 1951
Certain former members of the Selected Reserves
Who Is Eligible to Receive the Burial Flag?


> Generally, the flag is given to the next-of-kin, as a keepsake, after its use during the funeral service. When there is no next-of-kin, VA will furnish the flag to a friend making request for it. For those VA national cemeteries with an Avenue of Flags, families of veterans buried in these national cemeteries may donate the burial flags of their loved ones to be flown on patriotic holidays.



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

HER FILTHY ACTIONS SAY IT ALL !!!*


----------

